

How do you deal with anxiety when Live Coding in Technical Interviews? - _mayo
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/HowDoYouDealWithAnxietyWhenLiveCodingInTechnicalInterviews.aspx

======
edoceo
I decline to do them. I've never asked a candidate to do that. Our hiring
process is unique, we just pay candidate to build a small feature - interviews
rot, 20h of work shows me what I need to know

